# P1065 code after turning key to on position I get static whine after turning lights on the interior lights disappear and engine will not start either



## Rballou913 (11 mo ago)

I need help any help ?


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

P1065 just means the ECM is detecting low or no backup power. It's very common from bad connections or a crappy battery. Check all of your battery connections, including the ground cable where it attaches to the tranny.


----------

